# Hey, Shipwreck or js



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm using the Hexcell fluid now and it works for me.......but I was using the standard with some options last week. Then it just disappeared? Didn't we have three to choose from for a while and now we only have two, or did I just dream that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, there are still 3 options. On any of the 3 - just go down to the very bottom of any page - You will see a dropdown menu - either on the left or right, depending on the skin. You can choose between any of the 3 anytime.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Negative on my screen. There are only two, Default Style and Hexcell Fluid at the bottom right of the screen. I am going to continue with Hexcell Fluid but I was just wondering what happened.


Just so you wouldn't think I was giving you guys a hard time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I see what's going on - As an admin, I see it - but regular members can't - so, it looks like JS has limited it down to 2. So, yes, apparently, U do only have the 2 choices now.

I rarely switch - I like the Hexfluid the best.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hexcell is a good one and I will continue to use it (it's just awfully BRIGHT in the early am, but maybe I need that). :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Hexcell Fluid vs Hoppe's #9*

Couldn't find Hexcell Fluid at ProBass shop. Will check with my gunshop tomorrow.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wally World, Isle 36, half-way down, 4th shelf from the top. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Wally World, Isle 36, half-way down, 4th shelf from the top. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Or, U can order it from the official ShipWreck Company ©

For $19.95, you get not just ONE bottle of HexCell Fluid, but you get TWO bottles. If you act now, you also get a box of CCI Blazer casings, and some bubble wrap. And, that's not all.... We'll mail a box of CCI Blazer casings to you every month for ONE YEAR!

Call now, operators are available.

Disclaimer: S&H - $67.00
Not legal for sale in California. May cause cancer in laboratory rats if used before 7am on a cloudy day in October.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Does it specify which specific cells it puts a hex on or is it all that you put the fluid on?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Does it specify which specific cells it puts a hex on or is it all that you put the fluid on?


Hey, that's secret corporate information - I cannot divulge that information.

The formula for Hexcell Fluid will be one sale next week - U must make a seperate purchase to find that out


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hexcell is a good one and I will continue to use it (it's just awfully BRIGHT in the early am, but maybe I need that). :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I looked at tons of skins, and this one and 1 other one were my personal favs. JS was kind enough to go w/ this one after his 1st choice. I am used to it now and don't really think it is too bright. It's still fairly simple compared to some of the real complicated skins, and I think it loads at a decent speed too. Some of the skins take too long to completely load - especially if U have an older computer.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Once my eyes get used to it after I power up, I like it!:smt119 :smt119 :smt119 :smt119 :smt119 :smt119


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

this stuff sounds comparable to that grouptyte spray.(spray your target before shooting and it keeps the groups nice and small).Its pretty expensive tho..........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"tytegroups"?? Sounds like lots of fun. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Negative on my screen. There are only two, Default Style and Hexcell Fluid at the bottom right of the screen. I am going to continue with Hexcell Fluid but I was just wondering what happened.
> 
> 
> Just so you wouldn't think I was giving you guys a hard time.


You should be seeing all 3 after you log in...

But on a different note...

Could you do a screen shot of the whole Hexcell front page...? and post it? We seem to being having an issue with the text, but I can't see it on my computer.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Be glad to. Is there a certain section you want as the whole front page doesn't show. I, of course, have to scroll down to get all of it. Lemme' know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On the main page - put the page to where the "Welcome to the Handgun Forum" section is AND where the Podcast section shows too. That is what we need to see. A very slight downward scroll from the top of the page.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Gimme a minute. Too much glare, got to make some adjustments.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what it looks like for me:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I sent a pic by email to you and js. Did ya' get it?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I sent a pic by email to you and js. Did ya' get it?


I got it, thanks... 

Looks fine on yours as well...

mmmm.... it may be a browser issue. I don't have Opera so I can't see how it looks on that one. I know it looks ok with IE and Firefox... on my end anyway. I'm at work now and it looks fine on the 6 computers here. They're running Firefox here.

Not sure what to do... ??? I'll e-mail the guy who created the theme and see what he says about it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I tried Firefox, IE and Opera at home, and Opera and Firefox at work. Both computers did it (the home and work computers)


----------

